# S13 Downloadable Factory Service Manuals



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

89-90
http://carfiche.com/manuals/Nissan_240SX_89-90.zip
91-94
http://carfiche.com/manuals/Nissan_240SX_91-94.zip


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

bump for you guys, someone wanna make this a sticky?
edit: nevermind, they took it down. bastids


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

x2 I was about to say sticky this motherfucker. Bastids is right man!


----------



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

crap.crap.crap.crap.crap.crap.crap.crap.crap.crap.crap.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

says i dont have permission to view or download??

any one else having this problem???


----------



## Tom Backs (Dec 18, 2004)

I only have the 91-94 but I will host it.

www.teamnccs.com/files/Nissan 240SX 91-94.zip


----------



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks for hosting. :cheers:


----------



## Tom Backs (Dec 18, 2004)

No problem. If anyone has the other one or anything else like that I will host it. Just send me a pm and we will talk.

Tom


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Tom Backs said:


> No problem. If anyone has the other one or anything else like that I will host it. Just send me a pm and we will talk.
> 
> Tom


i have the 89-90! pm me its 17 megs


----------



## Tom Backs (Dec 18, 2004)

89-90
www.teamnccs.com/files/nissan_240sx_89-90.zip

91-94
www.teamnccs.com/files/Nissan 240SX 91-94.zip


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Damn, you are teh shiite. :thumbup:


----------



## RichthePoser (Apr 8, 2005)

Anyone else having problems with "there was an error opening this document. this viewer can't decrypt this document" ?

Rich


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

are you having problems downloading the file or opening the file after download. If your having problems opening after downlaod is complete I suggest updating adobe acrobat reader to 6.0... its free.


----------



## RichthePoser (Apr 8, 2005)

OPIUM said:


> are you having problems downloading the file or opening the file after download. If your having problems opening after downlaod is complete I suggest updating adobe acrobat reader to 6.0... its free.


Well what do you know, it worked. Im an idiot

Rich


----------



## srslider (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks that should help a great deal of people. If that does not work there is a Silvia FSM on Zilvia.net


----------



## Taxciter (Apr 18, 2005)

I had forgotten about carfiche.com so let me say in my first post in these forums - ThanKs.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

you can always go to the good ol www.zeroyon.com site, best place for a few FSMs

S13 180sx with CA18DET
S13 240sx with KA24DE
S14 240sx with KA24DE 
S15 Silvia Service Manual with SR20DET
R32 Skyline GT-R with RB26DETT
RNN14 Pulsar GTI-R with SR20DET (4wd)
Lancer Evolution 8 Intro Manual/Specs Sheet

:cheers:


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

x0dyssey said:


> you can always go to the good ol www.zeroyon.com site, best place for a few FSMs


Good advice. This is where I got my S14 SR20DET FSM. :thumbup:


----------

